# INTP or INFP? Some help needed :)



## Socratic1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mmm yeah, I once compared Ne to a cat chasing 100 laser pointers.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Socratic1 said:


> Mmm yeah, I once compared Ne to a cat chasing 100 laser pointers.


Whereas Ni has the cat draw symbols matching the pathways the laser pointers took, revering them as a deity. :laughing:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Ni seekd to breed one perfect bunny whereas Ne wants many different bunnies.



Socratic1 said:


> To be honest, I find this kind of perplexing.
> Whenever logical consistency is involved as a argument for someone being a T type, everyone says, 'no no no, that's just a stereotype, Fs can be logical too.'
> 
> But the moment a person hints at the possibility of holding a few private convictions everyone says, 'ah, you say you value something, you must be an F type.'
> ...


It's about prioritizing. First function is always ON, just runs by itself, second is a drone worker for first, third is a favorite child, 4th that troll in a basement you have and, for some reason, really love to feed it candy.

And "feelers" not "can be logical" they _are_ logical. Judging function is reason which the definition of logic. I generally dislike type acronyms. The make no sense in my first language (without translation) and I find it for the best. In fact one of reasons I like socionics because it uses archetype names (ENTP = Don Quixote). In Russian Internet especially letter acronyms are forgone in a favor of archetypes. Like, are you Robespierre or Huxley? Both are long-dead dudes, no prejudice here.

There's also the case of out society prizing "logic" so much that hardly anyone would call themselves illogical. T vs F is also not a sigh of high IQ or success in studies. - ISFP and ENFJ in neighboring thread both come from class for gifted children while I was a delinquent. :crazy:


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah, I just thought you gave such wonderful examples of Ne dominance in the links you gave me, so I thought you could gave me links on Ni dominance. I know some of the definitions of Ni since way back, I only wanted some more concrete examples (there are many diffrent definitions of Ni so I thought concrete examples could help clear up the mess of diffrent definitions).


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

lage1234 said:


> Yeah, I just thought you gave such wonderful examples of Ne dominance in the links you gave me, so I thought you could gave me links on Ni dominance. I know some of the definitions of Ni since way back, I only wanted some more concrete examples (there are many diffrent definitions of Ni so I thought concrete examples could help clear up the mess of diffrent definitions).


Believe or not I didn't save any good Ni vs Ne posts :S There's this but nothing too expansive about it. I've been in that thread since page 50 or so and lots of what I understood about Ni comes from that. You'll have better luck asking actual Ni dom. For concrete examples google Tori Amos interviews (INFJ).


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you


----------

